# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Объединение баз в 1С: 8.3

## Ruslan74

Добрый вечер! Помогите решить проблему следующего характера:
Имеется 1С: 8.3 в которой работают 2 человека. Т.е. ведутся две информационные базы. Данные из одной базы нужны во второй базе как можно их периодически объединять что бы иметь одну полноценную базуИ? Прошу объяснить по подробнее чтобы как говорится "блондинка могла понять". За ранее всем спасибо за помощь.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Для ответа нужно знать идентичные ли по конфигурации инф. базы, и их версии (проф или базовые)
Для идентичных баз при проф версии можно настроить управление распределенными базами.
Можно использовать внешнюю обработку "Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML 8.3" (есть на диске ИТС) (можно использовать в базовой)
Если базы разные (например Управление торговлей и Бухгалтерия), то нужны правила обмена и используется штатная обработка "Универсальный обмен данными".
Могут быть и другие механизмы обмена, смотри например на Инфостарте

----------


## Ruslan74

Конфигурации идентичные, версии проф.

----------


## alexandr_ll

1. Нужно сделать одну полную базу
2. Настроить работу в распределенной базе смотри, например тут http://www.advanter.net/?p=2749

----------


## Ruslan74

Спасибо за ответ. Но это все примеры создания распределенной базы. А как же всё-таки объединить 2 базы в которых работали некоторое время и информация из одной базы, корректировалась в другой? Вообще это возможно?

----------


## alexandr_ll

Как я уже писал, можно использовать внешнюю обработку "Выгрузка и загрузка данных XML 8.3" (есть на диске ИТС), в ней отмечаете те документы, которые нужно перенести (которых не хватает в другой базе) и переносите.

----------

